
IKEA to introduce furniture that snaps together without requiring tools - huphtur
https://www.dezeen.com/2017/03/06/ikea-introduce-furniture-snaps-together-minutes-without-requiring-tools/
======
gesman
IKEA has talent to split simple things into 10x times more pieces than needed.

As a result - basic, simple things comes with 10-20 pages manuals on how to
put them together.

Now they invent an easier way to put them together.

COME UP WITH LESS PIECES, DUMMIES! PRE-ASSEMBLE STUFF WHERE POSSIBLE.

DON'T SPLIT THINGS INTO TINY PIECES!

